# No Boil Smoked Mac & Cheese



## tumbleweed1

I needed a side to go with some Faux Burnt Ends I was making out of chuck roasts yesterday. I also wasn't happy with the last recipe I had made for this dish a couple of weeks ago & wanted to try another, as we love our mac & cheese. The recipe I chose was found right here at SMF by member bpopovitz. He posted it about 5 years. It looks like he hasn't been online here in a while, but wherever you are bpop- thank you. Great flavor & all made in ONE dish. I did tinker with it a bit, but it's still basically what he came up with.

3 cups uncooked macaroni

1 stick butter

12 oz shredded cheddar

4 oz shredded mozzarella

4 cups milk

salt & pepper to taste

Pour out the  mac & cut up the butter-













No Boil Smoked Mac & Cheese 2- pasta & butter.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Aug 7, 2015






Add your cheeses, milk, salt & pepper-













No Boil Smoked Mac & Cheese 5- milk added.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Aug 7, 2015






Smoke it up-













No Boil Smoked Mac & Cheese 6- done.jpg



__ tumbleweed1
__ Aug 7, 2015






I smoked it at about 250 for an hour, then bumped it up to 270, as the meat was about done. You could probably do it in an oven in an hour at 350 too, if you had too, but don't forget the Liquid Smoke if doing so.

TW


----------



## bmaddox

I like the no boil idea. I might have to give this a try.


----------



## bluewhisper

I wonder, with the baked version, what effect would skinning it with foil have?


----------



## tumbleweed1

bmaddox said:


> I like the no boil idea. I might have to give this a try.


I've tried several no boils in the house (crock pot), but never really liked any of them. This one's pretty good.


BlueWhisper said:


> I wonder, with the baked version, what effect would skinning it with foil have?


BW, the original recipe did say (& I forgot to include) that when doing in the oven at 350, to cover it with foil for just the last 15 minutes to keep it from getting too brown. I had it in the smoker & stirred it several times to get everything to mix together. there was quite a bit of oil laying in it from the cheese the first time I stirred it, but it kept getting thicker & blended together pretty nice.

TW


----------



## damascusmaker

Another item added to my list of things to try!


----------



## rp ribking

Tumbleweed, That is a awesome [email protected] recipe, I've made that many times. I would also try Les's3176 [email protected], it is awesome if you have the time. Use the search bar at the top of the page and look for the recipe.

Rp


----------



## damascusmaker

Here is my shot at this. following 1/2 of Tumbleweed1 recipe, except for adding some pulled beef from the freezer. About 30 minutes in,













IMG_1058.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## tumbleweed1

damascusmaker said:


> Another item added to my list of things to try!


It's definitely good!


rp RibKing said:


> Tumbleweed, That is a awesome [email protected] recipe, I've made that many times. I would also try Les's3176 [email protected], it is awesome if you have the time. Use the search bar at the top of the page and look for the recipe.
> 
> Rp


I will check it out- thanks.


damascusmaker said:


> Here is my shot at this. following 1/2 of Tumbleweed1 recipe, except for adding some pulled beef from the freezer. About 30 minutes in,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1058.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ damascusmaker
> __ Aug 8, 2015


How'd it work out?

TW


----------



## damascusmaker

I thought it was great. My wife didn't like it as well as I did. My smoker was running a little hot and I let it get a little over cooked. I'm still learning. Thanks for bringing this back up.


----------



## tds73

Getting ready to put this on the smoker, does anyone know about how long it will take at 250?

Also, should it be stirred at any point or just let it be?


----------



## tumbleweed1

tds73 said:


> Getting ready to put this on the smoker, does anyone know about how long it will take at 250?
> 
> Also, should it be stirred at any point or just let it be?


It took mine about 2-2.5 hours.

The less you stir it, the browner the top will get, but you'll get more smoke in it by stirring it several times.

TW


----------



## tds73

Thanks for the responses.

Took mine about 3.5 hours. I think it was because I had so much going on in there (butt, fatty, beans, mac) and it was my first time with the new gridiron. 

Everyone really like them and I really liked how simple they were to get ready. Only stirred once about 2 hours in, next time will maybe stir some more and try to get a little more smoke.


----------



## floridasteve

I've made this several time and it's my go to recipe for Mac n cheese.  I usually add about 4oz or so of velveta to make the sauce a little creamier.  The last batch I made was a little too smokey, so you do need to be careful about leaving it in too long.


----------



## muralboy

adding this one to the list - looks great


----------



## disco

Thanks for the recipe!

Points.

Disco


----------



## missfuego

This is so good! I served this with burnt ends mixed in. I was nervous about the no boil, but this is now my go-to. Looking to try some Gouda or muenster next time around.


----------



## tumbleweed1

missfuego said:


> This is so good! I served this with burnt ends mixed in. I was nervous about the no boil, but this is now my go-to. Looking to try some Gouda or muenster next time around.


Glad you enjoyed it.

It's pretty much the only way I make it now, whether in smoker or in the oven indoors in the cold weather.

Easy & good.

TW


----------



## tds73

I made this a second time. This time I tried the whole grain elbow macaroni. Will not use the whole grain again. They seemed to be a little chewy and did not really expand and get soft like the regular macaroni. Did add a little velveeta and seemed to be a little creamier. I don't think i will ever spend time boiling mac again for smoking though, this way is so fast, easy and good.


----------



## tumbleweed1

tds73 said:


> I made this a second time. This time I tried the whole grain elbow macaroni. Will not use the whole grain again. They seemed to be a little chewy and did not really expand and get soft like the regular macaroni. Did add a little velveeta and seemed to be a little creamier. I don't think i will ever spend time boiling mac again for smoking though, this way is so fast, easy and good.


I like the regular, large Creamettes brand.

This recipe works just as good in the oven at 350 for about an hour, too.

TW


----------



## tds73

Tumbleweed1 said:


> I like the regular, large Creamettes brand.
> 
> This recipe works just as good in the oven at 350 for about an hour, too.
> 
> TW


No offense TW, but what fun would it be in the oven. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  That only gives 1 hour for your favorite beverage.

I will have to give the creamettes a try. 

Another note worth mentioning, we use fat free shredded cheese, I know this is not the best (tasting) way to do things, but the original one we did turned out very tasty. (and technically really was more healthy for us). This also maybe why adding velveeta helped out. ( of course it is 2% velveeta 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)

If I am going to keep smoking things and eating this good, I have to try to eat some healthier items here and there.


----------



## tumbleweed1

tds73 said:


> No offense TW, but what fun would it be in the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That only gives 1 hour for your favorite beverage.
> 
> I will have to give the creamettes a try.
> 
> Another note worth mentioning, we use fat free shredded cheese, I know this is not the best (tasting) way to do things, but the original one we did turned out very tasty. (and technically really was more healthy for us). This also maybe why adding velveeta helped out. ( of course it is 2% velveeta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> If I am going to keep smoking things and eating this good, I have to try to eat some healthier items here and there.


Sometimes the weather prohibits me from smoking, so THAT'S when I generally use the oven for this one. You may have to just pick up the pace when "beveraging" while cooking it ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I use the full-fat cheese, I haven't tried it with the other stuff.

TW


----------



## nwolfe88

Tumbleweed1 said:


> I needed a side to go with some Faux Burnt Ends I was making out of chuck roasts yesterday. I also wasn't happy with the last recipe I had made for this dish a couple of weeks ago & wanted to try another, as we love our mac & cheese. The recipe I chose was found right here at SMF by member bpopovitz. He posted it about 5 years. It looks like he hasn't been online here in a while, but wherever you are bpop- thank you. Great flavor & all made in ONE dish. I did tinker with it a bit, but it's still basically what he came up with.
> 
> 3 cups uncooked macaroni
> 
> 1 stick butter
> 
> 12 oz shredded cheddar
> 
> 4 oz shredded mozzarella
> 
> 4 cups milk
> 
> salt & pepper to taste
> 
> Pour out the  mac & cut up the butter-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Boil Smoked Mac & Cheese 2- pasta & butter.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tumbleweed1
> __ Aug 7, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add your cheeses, milk, salt & pepper-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Boil Smoked Mac & Cheese 5- milk added.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tumbleweed1
> __ Aug 7, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke it up-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Boil Smoked Mac & Cheese 6- done.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tumbleweed1
> __ Aug 7, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smoked it at about 250 for an hour, then bumped it up to 270, as the meat was about done. You could probably do it in an oven in an hour at 350 too, if you had too, but don't forget the Liquid Smoke if doing so.
> 
> TW


How many people would this feed?


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey TW.  That mac and cheese looks and sounds like a real winner.  I haven't bothered making mac and cheese yet.  I just thought it was a pain having to boil the mac and then cook it in the smoker.  But this no boil method really has potential.  I'll be trying this out very soon.

Thanks, 

Gary


----------



## millerbuilds

That Mac & Cheese looks great.  I have been considering doing a "no boil" Mac & Cheese and now I know it can be done.  As a side note, that is how I do my lasagna, I place the noodles in without cooking.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## tumbleweed1

nwolfe88 said:


> How many people would this feed?


About a half dozen regular people as the side dish, but I can eat 3 peoples' portions!

It keeps pretty good in the 'fridge too.


GaryHibbert said:


> Hey TW.  That mac and cheese looks and sounds like a real winner.  I haven't bothered making mac and cheese yet.  I just thought it was a pain having to boil the mac and then cook it in the smoker.  But this no boil method really has potential.  I'll be trying this out very soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary.

If you hate boiling pasta as much as me you should give it a try. Frees up some time to be tending to meat, other sides, etc.

Let me know how it works out.


millerbuilds said:


> That Mac & Cheese looks great.  I have been considering doing a "no boil" Mac & Cheese and now I know it can be done.  As a side note, that is how I do my lasagna, I place the noodles in without cooking.
> 
> Smoke ON!
> 
> - Jason


Thanks Jason.

It's BPop's recipe, I just tinkered with it. It's a real gem & I haven't made any other mac & cheese recipe ever since I found it, I HAVE made THIS one another 4-5 now, including twice in the oven (winter time).

I hadn't even thought about trying it in lasagna yet, but I haven't made lasagna in a couple of years now. Nice idea, thanks!


----------



## 3montes

Mac and Cheese still eludes me a bit. Smoked some a few weeks ago and it was edible but nothing to get real excited about. I'm going to have to try this recipe.

Here is another no boil recipe from the Everyday Dutch Oven site. It has instructions for using a 10 inch DO but adaptable to a smoker easy enough.

*Creamy Macaroni and Cheese*
2-3 Tblsp butter
1 cup cottage cheese (not low fat)
2 cups whole milk
1 tsp dry mustard
Pinch cayenne
Pinch freshly grated nutmeg
1/2 tsp salt or to taste
1/4 tsp freshly ground black pepper
1 pound grated extra-sharp grated cheese
1/2 pound elbow pasta, uncooked

     Butter the inside of a 10 inch dutch oven with softened butter.
     In a blender, puree cottage cheese, milk, mustard, cayenne, nutmeg and salt and pepper together. 
     Reserve 1/4 cup grated cheddar cheese for topping.
     In a large bowl combine remaining grated cheese, milk mixture and uncooked pasta.  Pour into buttered dutch oven.
     Bake for 30 minutes at 375 degrees then stir gently, sprinkle with reserved cheese and dot with remaining tablespoon of butter. 
     Bake for another 25-30 minutes or until macaroni is tender and top is brown. 
     Let cool for in dutch oven for 15 minutes before serving.  Serves 4-6.


----------



## usefulgrain

WP_20160702_17_07_55_Pro.jpg



__ usefulgrain
__ Jul 2, 2016






Just finished a pulled-pork dinner with this on the side. Great recipe! I smoked it with half and half hickory and apple and it took about 2.5 hours at 250. Stirred 3-4 times whenever I had to check on the pork/smoked deviled eggs and ended up with a really nice flavor.

The only additions I made was a very light dusting of nutmeg and chili powder to finish it off.

Thanks for sharing this one!


----------



## yat-yas

Getting ready to make my first smoked Mac and cheese when I came up with this idea. 
I made a boat to place above the pan to place the butter in and smoke the butter as it melts and drips in to the pan. I put two holes in it with a screwdriver. 
Any thoughts on this? Good idea, indifferent?












14735222491191362681240.jpg



__ yat-yas
__ Sep 10, 2016


----------



## forluvofsmoke

YAT-YAS said:


> Getting ready to make my first smoked Mac and cheese when I came up with this idea.
> I made a boat to place above the pan to place the butter in and smoke the butter as it melts and drips in to the pan. I put two holes in it with a screwdriver.
> Any thoughts on this? Good idea, indifferent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14735222491191362681240.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ yat-yas
> __ Sep 10, 2016


I would think the pats of butter would disperse into the mac better than a drip from a central point. I've made smoked mac n cheese several times with a variant of this recipe and there was never any complaints that there wasn't enough smoke. I keep my pan open the entire time and never cover it...smoking the whole time it takes to cook.

Eric


----------



## yat-yas

I see what your saying. After seeing how fast the butter melted, it probably didn't make any difference. It was just an idea I had and figured I would give it a shot.


----------



## retiredff

I have tried this 2 times  I like the taste and how easy it is to prepare. The only thing that I have noticed is if I try to keep it warm in the oven it tends to become a little dry.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

RetiredFF said:


> I have tried this 2 times I like the taste and how easy it is to prepare. The only thing that I have noticed is if I try to keep it warm in the oven it tends to become a little dry.


Yeah, if you even suspect you might need to hold it at temp you need some extra milk from the start, or, worst case, added an d folded into the finished mac n cheese. Covering to hold won't matter a whole lot, because the pasta just keeps absorbing more liquid with time and heat exposure. It's one of those dishes that isn't very forgiving, so timing is a bit more important.

The last batch of this I made I had a brain-fart and unintentionally added 20 or 25% less milk than normal...that was a stiff mac n cheese, to say the least...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...took me 2 or 3 days to figure out what I did wrong...felt like crawling under a rock for a bit, but, live and learn.

Eric


----------



## pabeef

Good morning everyone I'm trying this recipe for the first time today. I smoked some Mac and cheese about a month back and used leftover beer cheese soup for the cheese mix and it was great. I used boiled Mac for that.
So the #2 boy child invited me down to the football game today for a potluck at the fraternity house. He is 3rd generation. Anyhow i asked what he wanted me to bring and he said smoked mac and cheese. So i went big on the no boil recipe. Hope it works !!!
So I modified the recipe a little.
1 pound large elbow mac
1/4 pound of butter
S,  cbp,gran garlic gran onion 
1 pound shredded 3 cheese 
1/2 pound pepper cheese 
1/2 gallon whole milk
Per half foil pan












20161204_082131.jpg



__ pabeef
__ Dec 4, 2016





Mac butter season 





5 1/2 pans ok the smoker 












20161204_084511.jpg



__ pabeef
__ Dec 4, 2016





And a great day in Wisconsin 













20161204_084626.jpg



__ pabeef
__ Dec 4, 2016





 I will continue to post as we go


----------



## pabeef

20161204_103559.jpg



__ pabeef
__ Dec 4, 2016





Finished product 
I foiled it dropped it into a cooler and headed a little over an hour south for the potluck. It was still warm enough to serve when I got there.the only thing that I would do is back off the milk by a cup to serve right away. It was a huge success. And a great day with the boy child.
Thanks to all who kept this post going and the recipe 

PABEEF


----------



## dufftj

Turned out better than expected. 
Thanks for the recipe [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## thesmayway

Can anyone describe the desired smoke flavor in this? I made it a few months ago and it tasted like cigarette smoke. I didn't know if my smoker got out of control for a few minutes or it's just hyper easy to screw up but I imagined a better tasting smoke flavor. Did I likely get too much billowy smoke? I'd like to try it again


----------



## pabeef

Good afternoon Thesmayway,
My mac & cheese has the flavor of a good smoked cheese and the noodels do absorb quite a bit of smoke also. Shoot for an intensity of smoke like on chicken. I have made close to 25 half pan's of it scince Dec 2016. So needless to say it is a favorite around here.

I would check and work on your smoke quality so that you get things blue smoke and try it again. 
What are you smoking on? 

Good luck 
PABEEF


----------



## thesmayway

Okay, thank you for the response. I am smoking on an mes30 with a amnps. I do recall getting some billowing white smoke last time I made it for a very short period of time and maybe that was my problem. just wanted to check that the strong smoke flavor wasnt normal in this dish before I try again. I may have also run out of apple pellets and used apple chips directly in the tray which I think is harder to control, but I can't remember


----------



## pabeef

I do not have any experience with the mes product yet,but I would like to add one to the arsenal. Hope fully one of the experts will check in with how to set the vents, and that might help. The nice thing about the mac & cheese is it isn't that expensive to throw together for practice runs. Better than a brisket flat if things don't go right.

Keep playing with it and everyone will love the results.


----------



## shipwama

20170708_121753.jpg



__ shipwama
__ Jul 9, 2017





I tried this yesterday ehile smoking some ribs. I think i got too much smoke in it i wasnt too happy with the flavour kind if too smoky but my GF loves it. Will try again


----------



## crazymoon

PABEEF said:


> PB, good looking mac and good looking backyard .I can picture some deer crossing the back forty !  :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20161204_084626.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pabeef
> __ Dec 4, 2016


----------



## pabeef

Thanks CrazyMoon 
I am fortunate to live in the Indian head region of northwestern WI. We had a 8 point buck within 30 yards of the house the other day we see deer on a regular basis. 13 lakes within 8 miles of the house and all kinds of critters come in or can be found in the area


----------



## Njpmoose

I've noticed my first attempt, like others have said, is not very creamy. It was still good but not how I like it. To solve this, dust until the last 30 min or so and add about 1/4-1/2 cup real mayonaise and stir in. It helped make it a lot more creamy and gave it a little tang which is good in mac and cheese.


----------



## bpopovitz

tumbleweed1 said:


> I needed a side to go with some Faux Burnt Ends I was making out of chuck roasts yesterday. I also wasn't happy with the last recipe I had made for this dish a couple of weeks ago & wanted to try another, as we love our mac & cheese. The recipe I chose was found right here at SMF by member bpopovitz. He posted it about 5 years. It looks like he hasn't been online here in a while, but wherever you are bpop- thank you. Great flavor & all made in ONE dish. I did tinker with it a bit, but it's still basically what he came up with.
> 
> 3 cups uncooked macaroni
> 
> 1 stick butter
> 
> 12 oz shredded cheddar
> 
> 4 oz shredded mozzarella
> 
> 4 cups milk
> 
> salt & pepper to taste
> 
> Pour out the  mac & cut up the butter-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Boil Smoked Mac & Cheese 2- pasta & butter.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tumbleweed1
> __ Aug 7, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add your cheeses, milk, salt & pepper-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Boil Smoked Mac & Cheese 5- milk added.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tumbleweed1
> __ Aug 7, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke it up-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Boil Smoked Mac & Cheese 6- done.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ tumbleweed1
> __ Aug 7, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smoked it at about 250 for an hour, then bumped it up to 270, as the meat was about done. You could probably do it in an oven in an hour at 350 too, if you had too, but don't forget the Liquid Smoke if doing so.
> 
> TW


Thanks for the shout out a Tumbleweed. It’s been a few years since I’ve been here, but I am back. Good to see some of my ideas still kicking around.


----------



## JLeonard

damascusmaker said:


> Another item added to my list of things to try!


Yeah same here.


----------



## willy appleseed

i tried a variation of this turned out excellent! used what i had on hand for quick side dish only thing i changed was all i had was shredded mexican blend cheese for making tacos  thanks for the idea!


----------

